# Goldfish fry not swimming around after few days



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

A couple days ago my goldfish fry hatched and I know for a while they don’t swim but I believe they should be by now but most of them are just on the bottom of the tank and only swim around if they are scared by something for example pipe to remove water. I am feeding them liquifry a couple times a day and changing just under half the water every 2 days with matured tank water from my other tank. So far I have drastically lowered the level of water in the tank thinking maybe it could help them but it’s not working. Any tips on why this could be. Thank you


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Ella Brathwaite said:


> A couple days ago my goldfish fry hatched and I know for a while they don't swim but I believe they should be by now but most of them are just on the bottom of the tank and only swim around if they are scared by something for example pipe to remove water. I am feeding them liquifry a couple times a day and changing just under half the water every 2 days with matured tank water from my other tank. So far I have drastically lowered the level of water in the tank thinking maybe it could help them but it's not working. Any tips on why this could be. Thank you


Do they have any egg yolk sacs left? They don't need food until it's gone, then they'll need feeding four-five times a day.
Did you put a container of water on the windowsill? It grows algae which feature microscopic creature they feed on.
Did you get the brine shrimp?
Did you add aquarium salt to the tank?

Keep the water level low - it'll help them find food.
Shine a torch on them, you're looking for tiny flecks of gold dust.


----------



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

LinznMilly said:


> Do they have any egg yolk sacs left? They don't need food until it's gone, then they'll need feeding four-five times a day.
> Did you put a container of water on the windowsill? It grows algae which feature microscopic creature they feed on.
> Did you get the brine shrimp?
> Did you add aquarium salt to the tank?
> ...


I have a container of water set up how long does it take until it is ready ? I believe the egg sacks have gone I am not able to see any and the fry have started to turn a more yellow colour compared to when they first hatched. At the moment I am usuing liquifry. What is the best brand of brine shrimp to buy? Also no I have not used aquarium salt. Now the eggs are gone would you still recommend getting this ?


----------



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

LinznMilly said:


> Do they have any egg yolk sacs left? They don't need food until it's gone, then they'll need feeding four-five times a day.
> Did you put a container of water on the windowsill? It grows algae which feature microscopic creature they feed on.
> Did you get the brine shrimp?
> Did you add aquarium salt to the tank?
> ...


Also im not sure what you were referring to about flecks of gold dust. Thank you for the help !


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Ella Brathwaite said:


> I have a container of water set up how long does it take until it is ready ? I believe the egg sacks have gone I am not able to see any and the fry have started to turn a more yellow colour compared to when they first hatched. At the moment I am usuing liquifry. What is the best brand of brine shrimp to buy? Also no I have not used aquarium salt. Now the eggs are gone would you still recommend getting this ?


You'll know the water/algae solution is ready when the water turns green. Just use a clean pipette (they usually come with meds such as whitespot medication, which is a good item to have in your "fishy medicine cupboard") or syringe to suck some up and release it into the fry tank. Liquifry works in much the same way - to promote the growth of microorganisms.

You can get a jar of newly hatched brine shrimp from Amazon, or you can get your own starter kit and hatch them yourself.



Ella Brathwaite said:


> Also im not sure what you were referring to about flecks of gold dust. Thank you for the help !


flecks of gold dust - spots that look like gold dust. AKA Velvet, a major killer of fry.


----------

